# Recommendations for a New Cordless Drill?



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

My old cordless drill is just about ready to give it up so I'm curious about what some of you would recommend for a replacement.

Durability and battery strength and life span are likely the main areas of importance to me.

Thanks,
DanRH


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What is your price limit?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Here we go again


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For painter level duties, I like compact ones like the Milwaukee 12v lithium ion style.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

love my Ryobi 18-Volt One+ Lithium Ion Drill.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> What is your price limit?





ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Here we go again


lol - 
Sean, 
Probably don't want to spring for a Festool (you company shill ) but price isn't my main concern. I just want a quality unit at a reasonable (under $350?) price. Don't really need an impact driver component.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DeanV said:


> For painter level duties, I like compact ones like the Milwaukee 12v lithium ion style.


This is for mainly around the house but will take it onto jobs if needed. Will go with an 18v unit. Can't ever have too much power or battery life.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

DeanV said:


> For painter level duties, I like compact ones like the Milwaukee 12v lithium ion style.


FROM what I have heard and reviews I have read online the Milwauke 12 volts are the best on the market. I have a Bosch 12 volt screw and impact gun combo that I couldn't live with out. They both get used almost every day on the job and at home.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> My old cordless drill is just about ready to give it up so I'm curious about what some of you would recommend for a replacement.
> 
> Durability and battery strength and life span are likely the main areas of importance to me.
> 
> ...



Oh Momma can this really be the end,
To be stuck inside of PaintTalk
reading about Festools again

(apologies to Bobby Z )


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I got a Ridgid 18 volt a few weeks back that i'm quite happy with. 1 hour recharge time (less) and the battery lasts for days. It packs quite a punch and I paid less than $200 for it.

http://www.ridgid.com/tools/r86006-compact-lithium-ion-drill/en/index.htm


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> lol -
> Sean,
> Probably don't want to spring for a Festool (you company shill ) but price isn't my main concern. I just want a quality unit at a reasonable (under $350?) price. Don't really need an impact driver component.


lol no I was thinking of the new Dewalt's but a Makita or Milwaukee if you have brand preference.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Ive got the makita 18v lithium ion..love the drill. Batteries last, but they also charge pretty quick. Think it was under 200 but i really cant remember


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> This is for mainly around the house but will take it onto jobs if needed. Will go with an 18v unit. Can't ever have too much power or battery life.


 dEWALT 18 v0lt cordless has been a good all around the house and jobber tool for me.


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Over the years I have used Dewalt, Milwaukee, Ryiobi, and Makita. I recently made the switch over to Rigid. Excellent quality and excellent durability, but the biggest pro on the Rigid is the lifetime guarantee. No one can match them. I have gone through way too many batteries on the other models [Example: I still have my Dewalt 18 volt and there were times I used it 8 hours a day for days/weeks at a time, but I have had to replace the batteries 7 times at a cost of hundreds of dollars]. Rigid has lifetime guarantee not only on their tools, but also the batteries. That is hard to beat!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

M-12, its fast.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Still love mine, not much this little guy can't do. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/let-me-tell-you-15898/


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Still love mine, not much this little guy can't do.
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/let-me-tell-you-15898/


S&L - 
Spent Saturday installing 12 grab bars at the house of my buddy with cancer. His balance has been severely affected by his treatments and he's fallen several times.
My drill was staring to lose power so he told me where his Makita driver was. It appeared to be the same model as yours. Boy it not only drilled but sank those screws in like they were going into butter. I was impressed by the performance of a relatively smaller sized unit.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

researchhound said:


> S&L -
> Spent Saturday installing 12 grab bars at the house of my buddy with cancer. His balance has been severely affected by his treatments and he's fallen several times.
> My drill was staring to lose power so he told me where his Makita driver was. It appeared to be the same model as yours. Boy it not only drilled but sank those screws in like they were going into butter. I was impressed by the performance of a relatively smaller sized unit.



I too am a big fan of Makita. (as posted in that link)

It has the best weight to power ratio out there.

I wouldn't however buy a compact as my only driver, but you can often find them in two packs. If so, one of each is great. 


.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

Drill? I wouldn't buy a drill at all. I'd get a small impact driver.

Here's what I use:

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=PS40-2A

Small enough to fit in a pocket, you can drive / drill a lot with one of those little batteries.

Getting a set of hex-shank drill bits is easy these days. Larger holes? Irwin Speed-bor Max have the hex shank.

My drills are getting lonely these days.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I picked up the Bosch impact driver/screwdriver combo last year. They've been awesome. I think you do need the screwdriver because not every application needs the torque of the impact driver. You can try setting it on low and feathering the trigger, but the impact driver builds torque the longer you hold the trigger down. 

They're both top notch tools imo.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> S&L -
> Spent Saturday installing 12 grab bars at the house of my buddy with cancer. His balance has been severely affected by his treatments and he's fallen several times.
> My drill was staring to lose power so he told me where his Makita driver was. It appeared to be the same model as yours. Boy it not only drilled but sank those screws in like they were going into butter. I was impressed by the performance of a relatively smaller sized unit.


 What a kind thing to do for a friend.You also might pull up Fine Homebuildings website and check out Tool-Hounds review on cordless drills.I imagine he is some kin of yours!:yes:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I love my 18v Milwaukee lithium ion. Quick recharge, plenty of power, and light weight. I've had it for a couple years now and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I bought the 20v Dewalt drill and impact driver combo on sale for 299. + tax.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I bought the 20v Dewalt drill and impact driver combo on sale for 299. + tax.


Didn't plan on getting an impact driver but after using my buddy's I'm rethinking that. The combination set sounds like it's worth exploring.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Get the Makita drill and impact combo kit, you won't be sorry. The white has a battery with half the cells of the blu- just as much power but doesn't last as long. Good enough for for most work and they charge in. 15 minutes. Do yourself a favor and buy the bit set too. http://www.amazon.com/Makita-T-01725-70-Piece-Impact-Drill-Driver/dp/B000UZ0VTU/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1339464804&sr=1-1&keywords=makita+bit+set


----------



## Sanocraft (Jun 8, 2012)

researchhound said:


> Didn't plan on getting an impact driver but after using my buddy's I'm rethinking that. The combination set sounds like it's worth exploring.


Once you use an impact driver you will never want to go back. If you can swing it definitely go with the combo kit. I have always been a makita man but to be honest you cant go wrong with bosch, dewalt, Milwaukee, or makita. Just go to the store and see what feels best to you. 

I have been lugging this kit around for the last 3 years and it has yet to fail me.http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=25945


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Sanocraft said:


> Once you use an impact driver you will never want to go back. If you can swing it definitely go with the combo kit. I have always been a makita man but to be honest you cant go wrong with bosch, dewalt, Milwaukee, or makita. Just go to the store and see what feels best to you.
> 
> I have been lugging this kit around for the last 3 years and it has yet to fail me.http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=25945



Yup, that's exactly were I'm at. That kit rocks! 

RH - if you can get a combo that would be the ticket.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

20v Dewalt hammer drill. those are so damn powerful.. hands down what you want. I am not a dewalt guy either


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Milwaukee whole package with a nice radio for a fairly good price, so far the best I've owned (Also batteries charge fairly quick, you can't go wrong with this brand)


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

nEighter said:


> 20v Dewalt hammer drill. those are so damn powerful.. hands down what you want. I am not a dewalt guy either


+1 on that! Add the impact gun to match. Its so small and so bad ass!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

b2dap1 said:


> +1 on that! Add the impact gun to match. Its so small and so bad ass!!


That is the set I bought. 20v 3 amp.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a 12v porter cable that is about 10 years old and is still kicking.I use that if i need power and torque.I have a small variable speed makita that has the battery built in.i use that for taking off rec & switch plates and other small stuff.The battery charge on those things lasts for months! when the battery fails I just buy a new one.i'd love to buy a new one but they won't die!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey just went to Lowes for a 5 of kilz.. 

saw they have a special on their 20v stuff. I didn't even know they had 1.5a/h smaller units also.

I will say this, if you get the bigger, regular 20v.. there is a saw you can get that goes with the batteries. I cut all the extra wood off the playground in Joplin with it, the whole perimeter and wasted maybe 3 batteries on it. That was A LOT of cutting.. and the saw was actually powerful. So if you buy into the 20V family, there are REALLY good accessories that go along with it.

I am going to make a video of the 10" timberlock screws I power out of a PT 10" diameter pole/post (think telephone pole). I will get it up shortly.

BRB.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

The makita 18v ltx (bigger batteries) combo is on sale right now at Amazon. Free shipping if you have a prime account as well. $292.37

http://amzn.com/B001EYUQPK

Or the 18v combo for $219.00

http://amzn.com/B000V2BRM2


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

From a Power Tool House Retailer's mouth, buy whatever is the most ergonomic, fits into the cordless family you already own (save $$$, stick with one battery type) and makes you happy. We've reached a point where, between the big three, Milwaukee, Makita and DeWalt, we rarely see defective returns on a scale that makes us scratch our heads or at least pull away from that manufacturer for a period of time until they hash out their issues. Right now they all have very solid, reliable and VERY comparable LI-Ion products on the market. Milwaukee may have a foot ahead because of the new M18 Fuel Brushless stuff, but Makita's brushless just came out and DeWalt isn't far behind (impacts are out just about right now I believe).


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

My advice is: Do NOT but a drill. Any drill. Period.

Instead ....

My drills have felt abandoned since I bought my first 'impact driver.' The impact driver drills holes and drives screws even better than a drill. All you need to do is find bits with a 1/4" hex shank.

Instant bit changes, too. Absolutely NO twisting felt in the handle.

Personally, I'm quite fond of my pocket-size Bosch 12v. There's plenty of power and life in that little battery .... and it's much easier to carry up a ladder.


----------

